# Stoke-on-Trent Furry Community



## TheFurryOatcake (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you live in Stoke-on-Trent or know somebody who does? A small  committee of local furies hold monthly fur meets! Furries and non  furries, local or not, friends and family are all welcome to the  Stoke-on-Trent Fur Meet! Details will follow later this month for our next meet :3

We look forwards to meeting you!! 

The Stoke-on-Trent Furry Community welcomes YOU to our monthly meets!

https://forums.furaffinity.net/memb.....heFurryOatcake


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 27, 2015)

OOOOOOH I'M FROM STOKE. I shall check this out!


----------

